# What can I add to my body butter to make it not so greasy?



## Melharma (Jul 7, 2011)

I just tried a couple different recipes of body butter and they all turn out pretty greasy when they go on.

My recipe so far is

1.5oz mango butter
1.5oz shea butter
2 tbsp avocado oil
1/2 tsp cornstarch.

Besides the cornstarch is there anything else I can add to it to make it not so greasy on the skin??

I'm going to try upping the cornstarch to 1 tsp tomorrow to see if that helps but if anyone has any other suggestions, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## TJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Rice powder or Silica Powder
or you might even try some clay like bentonite. Idk about the clay though, I just know that bentonite sucks up oils on your face, maybe it would help with the oilyness of the body butter/lotion? Hope that helps 
Oh! And theres arrowroot powder which is used as a substitute for corn strach sometimes, so that might have some oil absorbing properties as well.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2011)

Not too long ago I was making a half batch of my whipped shea and accidently dumped in enough cornstarch for a full batch.  What a happy accident.

Still a little greasy...I don't know that you're ever gonna get away from a little greasiness with body butter but it was much better.  Really nice and absorbed well. 

Don't know if that will work enough for the results you're after...but it worked for me!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 7, 2011)

Try IPM.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jul 7, 2011)

I add IPM and cornstarch.  You'll never fully get rid of the greasiness... It's a butter, and not a lotion, so there will still be some.  But if used sparingly, it will soak in in just a few mins!


----------



## Melharma (Jul 8, 2011)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> I add IPM and cornstarch.  You'll never fully get rid of the greasiness... It's a butter, and not a lotion, so there will still be some.  But if used sparingly, it will soak in in just a few mins!



What's IPM?


----------



## Earthchild (Jul 8, 2011)

Isopropyl myristrate.  Reduces greasiness and aids absorption.  I use IPM and cyclomethicone in mine and love it!


----------



## MsSharLee (Jul 8, 2011)

Earthchild said:
			
		

> Isopropyl myristrate.  Reduces greasiness and aids absorption.  I use IPM and cyclomethicone in mine and love it!



Do you have to use preservative if you use IPM or Clyclomethicone?  I always use about 1 tsp of dri flow per pound of butter and never had a big problem with greasiness.


----------



## Melharma (Jul 8, 2011)

Earthchild said:
			
		

> Isopropyl myristrate.  Reduces greasiness and aids absorption.  I use IPM and cyclomethicone in mine and love it!



Nice, thanks, I just ordered some!


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2011)

Aaaand - equal parts IPM and Cyclo is used to kill lice!  Approved for use in Canada (don't know about US - the literature is all Canada)  Srsly!  So good stuff to have in the house if you have kids.

http://www.lice.ca/treatment/anti_lice_insecticide.html
http://www.lice.ca/treatment/non_pesticide.html


----------



## lauramw71 (Jul 9, 2011)

Do you have to use preservative if you use IPM or Clyclomethicone?  I always use about 1 tsp of dri flow per pound of butter and never had a big problem with greasiness.[/quote]


If you don't use water, technically you don't need a preservative.  But I always add Vitamin E to help prevent rancidity.  HTH!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 9, 2011)

lauramw71 said:
			
		

> Do you have to use preservative if you use IPM or Clyclomethicone?  I always use about 1 tsp of dri flow per pound of butter and never had a big problem with greasiness.




If you don't use water, technically you don't need a preservative.  But I always add Vitamin E to help prevent rancidity.  HTH![/quote]
If there is any chance that any amount of water could get into the product, I would use the minimum amount of a preservative.


----------



## lauramw71 (Jul 11, 2011)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> lauramw71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there is any chance that any amount of water could get into the product, I would use the minimum amount of a preservative.[/quote]

Ahh very true!!  I don't sell, still experimenting and creating..   Your point here is well taken and will start adding a preservative whenever I decide to take that next step.


----------



## photoshadows (Jul 20, 2011)

If you're willing to change your butters a bit, replacing some of the shea with more mango might help as I believe shea is much "greasier" than mango.


----------

